# HELP! I'm moving to Ski Resort town and I've never snowboarded



## wfarrar33

I'm sure you guys get these posts all the time so take it easy on me. My name is Wesley. I live in Arkansas where it's 110 degrees and we get no snow. However, due to some awesome ass circumstances I'm moving to Steamboat Springs, Colorado. 

I need advice on what type or boards and bindings I need to be looking at. I'm a complete beginner but I'm not looking to waste money renting. I plan to snowboard several days a week for the entire season. Also I don't want to get a complete beginner board and have to upgrade soon. I'd rather spend a little more up front and have a solid board/boots/bindings I can use for awhile without the need to upgrade as my skills progress. (assuming they will). 

Any advise will be greatly appreciated. Websites for clothing and gear etc. 

I don't know what type of riding I will prefer so am I right in assuming an all mountain board will be a good starting point?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Get to Steamboat. Go to the base area, walk up the stairs to Powder Tools. Ask for Bernie and tell him your needs. He will set you up and you'll get introduced to snowboarding properly.


----------



## wfarrar33

10-4. Will I be able to buy gear in his shop around the same prices I find online?


----------



## snowklinger

OP you probably don't realize how much you just got hooked up. 

Do what BA says and don't look back.

Steamboat is the sickness grats on getting out of Arkanshit.


----------



## wfarrar33

Yeah me and a friend visited Steamboat this past weekend. Definitely a sick ass little town. I had never heard of it until my buddy got the job offer. Google'd it and we were both sold. With a little luck I'll be there by October. 

Will a grand be enough to get me a solid set up as far as jacket/pants/boots/board/bindings?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Tell him your budget and he will get you squared away. You just got given the best snowboard shop and best sales guy in that town. Remember to tip him with a man can of pbr.


----------



## wfarrar33

Appreciate you pointing me in the right direction. I'll tip him with 6 and you with a case if you're ever in steamboat


----------



## poutanen

BurtonAvenger said:


> Remember to tip him with a man can of pbr.


Is this the guy???


----------



## jdang307

BurtonAvenger said:


> Get to Steamboat. Go to the base area, walk up the stairs to Powder Tools. Ask for Bernie and tell him your needs. He will set you up and you'll get introduced to snowboarding properly.


We need to send out an APB for BA. Someone has hijacked his account! :laugh:

wfarrar33, forget online. The little bit extra you might pay will be paid back multiple times in dividends. If there was a good LBS here I'd frequent it. But I'm in San Diego. Surfboard shops are dying here. Forget snowboard shops.

Knowing someone cool in town, whose life is probably snowboarding is better than the $30-50 you save.


----------



## wfarrar33

That's definitely true . I was just a little worried that everything would be marked up through the roof in the local shops since there are a lot of tourists. I'll definitely seek out Bernie as soon as I get to town. Hopefully it's a permanent move so having a go to guy that won't BS me will most definitely be worth the little bit I'd save online.


----------



## neni

Go local. Especially if you're new and more so since you've got an recommendation for a good one. Sure, you might pay some bucks more than online, but many reasons to buy local nonetheless. Advice, immediate replacement of little damages, many nice chats, demo boards, more advice. I only buy online if I want an exact certain item my local shop does not have.


----------



## poutanen

wfarrar33 said:


> I was just a little worried that everything would be marked up through the roof in the local shops since there are a lot of tourists.


And that's a valid concern. I won't pay a shop 25% more just because they're local. But an extra 5% or so for the advice is worth it.

I actually had a local shop in Ontario that was CHEAPER than anything I could find online.

Don't be afraid to haggle a bit to. If you mention to the shop that store X has it online, see what they can do. Quite often they say they can't match it, but even if they met you close to it I'd probably still buy local.


----------



## Donutz

People get bent out of shape about paying more here than there, but let's be real -- sometimes we're talking $5. Fine, if you're talking $250 for the bindings in the shop vs $175 online, but that's rarely the case.

But my major motivation for buying anything online is that I usually can't find the item locally. I'm enough of a fan of instant gratification that I'll just buy it if I see it and the price seems reasonable.


----------



## wfarrar33

I have no problem paying 5-10% more to support local businesses, especially if I'm getting added customer service. Sometimes that can be priceless. 

So from a beginners stand point, how big is the performance gap between the $300 range and the $500+ boards? 

Also if anyone has been to steamboat springs can you comment on how it compares to other US ski areas?


----------



## poutanen

wfarrar33 said:


> So from a beginners stand point, how big is the performance gap between the $300 range and the $500+ boards?


Honestly, very little. That's like asking if a big engine is important to a new driver! Your boots are the biggest piece of important gear, followed by your bindings (they need to be comfortable and easy to use, while still supportive). Almost any properly sized board will be fine to begin on, as long as it's not a wet noodle or 2x6 stiff!

The board is the "coolest" part of a setup, so most people spend so much time thinking about their first board instead of worrying about bindings, good resorts to learn at, lessons, etc.! 

Anyway, it's a great sport, so have fun and get more people involved.


----------



## Ocho

wfarrar33 said:


> Appreciate you pointing me in the right direction. I'll tip him with 6 and you with a case if you're ever in steamboat





wfarrar33 said:


> I have no problem paying 5-10% more to support local businesses, especially if I'm getting added customer service. Sometimes that can be priceless.


We need to have awards for Awesomeness in New Members/Riders and Their First Posts.

Welcome, wfarrar33! 

Please stick around; enjoy your time snowboarding!


----------



## poutanen

EatRideSleep said:


> We need to have awards for Awesomeness in New Members/Riders and Their First Posts.


+1, this guy is like the anti-first post douch. We usually get a few good ones every year! :yahoo:


----------



## wfarrar33

EatRideSleep said:


> We need to have awards for Awesomeness in New Members/Riders and Their First Posts.
> 
> Welcome, wfarrar33!
> 
> Please stick around; enjoy your time snowboarding!


:thumbsup: Thanks... ill definitely stick around and most likely bombard the ones willing to answer with questions haha. 






poutanen said:


> +1, this guy is like the anti-first post douch. We usually get a few good ones every year! :yahoo:


i try to stay as far on the other end of the Douche-Spectrum as possible :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

Just try to make them thoughtful, interesting, and do some research first on the questions. You can search thru the forums and see what's happened to others who just jump right in or take stupidly stubborn positions on things! 

Many's the noob who's run afoul of BA and some others only to have their ass handed to them! Those are THE most awesomely funny threads around!
Welcome! Enjoy the great gift bestowed upon you by "The Angry One!"
(...it's a boon from the dieties of all things snow!) LOL!


----------



## wfarrar33

chomps1211 said:


> Just try to make them thoughtful, interesting, and do some research first on the questions. You can search thru the forums and see what's happened to others who just jump right in or take stupidly stubborn positions on things!
> 
> Many's the noob who's run afoul of BA and some others only to have their ass handed to them! Those are THE most awesomely funny threads around!
> Welcome! Enjoy the great gift bestowed upon you by "The Angry One!"
> (...it's a boon from the dieties of all things snow!) LOL!


Unfortunately those types are on all message boards. Unlike those guys I understand im here looking for help and no one has to take the time to even read my questions let alone answer me. Also im very aware that im dealing with people who know a lot more than i probably ever will about this sport so im definitely grateful for anyone who takes the time to help.


----------



## Ocho

wfarrar33 said:


> Unfortunately those types are on all message boards. Unlike those guys I understand im here looking for help and no one has to take the time to even read my questions let alone answer me. Also im very aware that im dealing with people who know a lot more that i probably ever will about this sport so im definitely grateful for anyone who takes the time to help.


And now you've just been added to the "Humans Worthy of Being Cloned" list.

:thumbsup:


----------



## wfarrar33

EatRideSleep said:


> And now you've just been added to the "Humans Worthy of Being Cloned" list.
> 
> :thumbsup:


i could damn sure use one.


----------



## Bones

poutanen said:


> I won't pay a shop 25% more just because they're local. But an extra 5% or so for the advice is worth it.


The solid advice is worth the $$. 

Yes, you can buy cheaper online, but all it takes is to buy the wrong piece of equipment online/ship it/try it/hate it/dump it on Craigslist for 50% off before you realize that you would have been farther ahead taking the advice.

Good boardshop staff are like finding a good car mechanic: hard to find and when/if you do find one, then they will probably save you more money than they'll cost you.


----------



## mojo maestro

All this man love is disturbing...........somebody post some yoga pants!


----------



## wfarrar33

Sounds like Bernie @ Powder Tools is my guy. Hopefully since I'll be a local and not a rich kid visiting on my parents dime I can get a decent deal.


----------



## wfarrar33

I like yoga pants


----------



## Argo

Hopefully you get to town before the season and can go in and bullshit a little. That wa they will know your story and likelyook you up a bit. If local shops know your gonna be around they will help you that much more. Usual other mtn town shops will reciprocate the appreciation if they know you're from another mtn town. 

Are ou gonna be permanent or a 7 month seasonal type? 

Either way PT is probably the best shop around


----------



## mojo maestro

Yoooo..ga......yoooo..ga......yoooo..ga!!


----------



## wfarrar33

Argo said:


> Hopefully you get to town before the season and can go in and bullshit a little. That wa they will know your story and likelyook you up a bit. If local shops know your gonna be around they will help you that much more. Usual other mtn town shops will reciprocate the appreciation if they know you're from another mtn town.
> 
> Are ou gonna be permanent or a 7 month seasonal type?
> 
> Either way PT is probably the best shop around


I'll be permanent. Im looking forward to the summers not being 110. Seems like there is a lot of good kayaking / hiking around steamboat. 

Edit: I'll be there in about 3 or 4 weeks. I heard the resorts open around Thanksgiving?


----------



## Argo

You should Either buy a season pass now or get a job that gives you a pass. The prices are about to go up real soon.


----------



## wfarrar33

I planned on buying one soon after I get there. I wasn't aware that they went up though. Thanks for the heads up. I'll get on it.


----------



## jwelsh83

Congrats on the move! Never heard of Steamboat...had to look up the town and resort for myself. Looks pretty rad.


----------



## Argo

Dang, a member of a snowboarding forum and never heard of steamboat? Climb out from under that rock!


----------



## jwelsh83

Argo said:


> Dang, a member of a snowboarding forum and never heard of steamboat? Climb out from under that rock!


Yeah yeah yeah, my apologies...my travel agent (wife) hasn't stamped my ticket yet. I'm lucky to be going to Jackson Hole in February with a baby coming in November


----------



## Ocho

mojo maestro said:


> All this man love is disturbing...........somebody post some yoga pants!


I'm female. 




And no, I won't make you a sandwich.


----------



## 2hipp4u

Steamboat is pretty damn expensive for passes, $1089. I would start looking for jobs that have pass benefits.

Steamboat is nice but a little on the snobby side, and they end the season way too early.


----------



## snowklinger

2hipp4u said:


> Steamboat is nice but a little on the snobby side, and* they end the season way too early*.


Thats cuz they have the best shit around when its firing who cares if they have dust on crust open in may.


----------



## 2hipp4u

snowklinger said:


> Thats cuz they have the best shit around when its firing who cares if they have dust on crust open in may.


Best is always a matter of opinion, and last year they were closed when some of the biggest pukes of the of the season happend.


----------



## Pigpen

Sick dude! Steamboat is an AMAZING town and lifestyle.. I will actually be going to school there (Colorado Mountain College) in Steamboat


----------



## snowklinger

2hipp4u said:


> Best is always a matter of opinion, and last year they were closed when some of the biggest pukes of the of the season happend.


Yea but so was everyone else at that point. Last years late shit was pretty sick, alot of, and late.


----------



## wfarrar33

EatRideSleep said:


> I'm female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And no, I won't make you a sandwich.*


This made me laugh... I like her. 



2hipp4u said:


> Steamboat is pretty damn expensive for passes, $1089. I would start looking for jobs that have pass benefits.
> 
> Steamboat is nice but a little on the snobby side, and they end the season way too early.


 It's easy for me to overlook the people that aren't on the same page as me. 
I've lived in snobby towns before. I did come across a few when visiting but everyone I introduced myself to was cool and very welcoming. 

When do they close? Here in Arkansas it's horrible again by the end of march so I'm sure it'll seem like a long winter for me. 



JPOW said:


> Sick dude! Steamboat is an AMAZING town and lifestyle.. I will actually be going to school there (Colorado Mountain College) in Steamboat


Cool good to know there's other people from the forum there. We might run into each other. I'll most likely be the guy kart-wheeling like a rag doll down the mountain.


----------



## chomps1211

wfarrar33 said:


> Cool good to know there's other people from the forum there. We might run into each other._ I'll most likely be the guy kart-wheeling like a rag doll down the mountain._


...this brings up a good point! I have _NO_ doubt that with the awesome personal hook-up that BA gave you, as part and parcel of getting you "_introduced to snowboarding properly?_ Along with hooking you up with the right gear, he will likely include a recommendation for some lessons. 

Lessons, lessons, lessons!!! 
If you are brand new and never boarded or just a fairly newb beginner, You will find _every_ penny spent on lessons with a "Good" instructor to be money well spent! You will enjoy all your time on the hill (...and your cool new gear!) _sooo_ much more!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo

How big are you? If you drive through Vail I'll give you a board if i have a match. I just moved and have way more than I thought i could give you some bindings too but they are not as great as the boards.


----------



## wfarrar33

I'm about 5'10" 170. I can damn sure drive through Vail on my way even if it's out of the way. Isn't it only an hour or so from Steamboat Springs? 

Awesome of you to offer BTW


----------



## BigmountainVMD

EatRideSleep said:


> I'm female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I won't make you a sandwich.


Just let out a weird stifled laugh/grunt in class to this... while learning about the number of loons and bald eagles killed every year by lead fishing weights.


----------



## Argo

Pm me your email address and I will send you a picture of what I have. Steamboat is 1.5 hours away.


----------



## koi

wfarrar33 said:


> I'm a complete beginner but I'm not looking to waste money renting.


Dude, do you skateboard, wakeboard, or something that for sure lets you know you will like snowboarding? Not trying to be a dick or anything, it's just a lot of gear to buy, and find out later you aren't really into the sport.

I hope you like it, the more the merrier, but if you don't at least you aren't having to ebay a whole bunch of shit.


----------



## wfarrar33

koi said:


> Dude, do you skateboard, wakeboard, or something that for sure lets you know you will like snowboarding? Not trying to be a dick or anything, it's just a lot of gear to buy, and find out later you aren't really into the sport.
> 
> I hope you like it, the more the merrier, but if you don't at least you aren't having to ebay a whole bunch of shit.


Lol, yeah I've put a little thought into it. Everyone of my friends that have been love it. I know me pretty well too, and I have a good feeling I'm gonna be all about it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pigpen

I'm here to save the day, upon request!


----------



## chomps1211

LOL!!! Have we actually come to the point where the males in this forum are so twisted and perverted that we're calling for Yoga Pants and Underboob on threads where the Newb _ISN'T_ a Troll??? :blink: :dunno: :laugh:

(I hope not! ...That could somehow diminish the Power & _AWESOMENESS_ of Yoga pants!!)


----------



## Donutz

Plus it's gratuitous sexism. As opposed to non-gratuitous sexism, which is entirely different. :laugh:


----------



## wfarrar33

chomps1211 said:


> LOL!!! Have we actually come to the point where the males in this forum are so twisted and perverted that we're calling for Yoga Pants and Underboob on threads where the Newb _ISN'T_ a Troll??? :blink: :dunno: :laugh:
> 
> (I hope not! ...That could somehow diminish the Power & _AWESOMENESS_ of Yoga pants!!)


Call me old fashioned but I still prefer side boob


----------



## Pigpen

wfarrar33 said:


> Call me old fashioned but I still prefer side boob


simply amazing.. 

first one to find pic of yoga pants AND side boob gets the gold


----------



## sk8_choco21

Just moved to Steamboat as well! Going to Colorado Mountain College. I'm sure you will love it as much as I do! Still have yet to go to PT but will make it over there soon. I've been trying to look for a good shop that doesn't just sell skis! But yeah man always looking for new people out in the town, shoot me a PM when you get down here if you want to hit up 50ct wings night over at Taphouse.


----------



## wfarrar33

Will do. I'll be there either October 4th or 18th not 100% certain yet. I'll definitely hit you up when I get settled in.


----------



## Pigpen

wfarrar33 said:


> Will do. I'll be there either October 4th or 18th not 100% certain yet. I'll definitely hit you up when I get settled in.




Me too me too!:yahoo: I'll be there starting the beginning of January


----------



## BlueOtter10

That is sick man!!


----------



## lalaboard

JPOW said:


> simply amazing..
> 
> first one to find pic of yoga pants AND side boob gets the gold













??????


----------



## stan_darsh

hahahahahahhaha

this is even more funny in light of recent circumstances


----------



## lalaboard

stan_darsh said:


> hahahahahahhaha
> 
> this is even more funny in light of recent circumstances


it's the most amount clothing she has worn in a while


----------

